# Wolf Spiders Lycosa Hogna Carolinensis



## zueskiee (Oct 21, 2009)

Can any one point me in the right direction please....
I'm after wolf spiders, and would like to know where i can get them..
Can you buy Wolf Spider in the UK?

Thanks for your help

Keith


----------



## pepsirat (Feb 5, 2009)

We have loads running around our house. I let them go but if my dad gets hold of them its not good for the spider sadly.

NOT SURE IF ITS THE SAME WOLF SPIDER I DONT KNOW MY SPIDERS MUCH.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*wolf*

jorg bernhardt .de has two differant wolf spiders for sale ,he is a awsome seller ,cheers ,mat


----------



## zueskiee (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for replying everyone..

Yeh i well want spiders like these, both genders if possible..

I think it's the indian wolf spider 'hogna Carolinensis' type i'm after, like the wolves







here.. So are they legal in the uk? couldn't position pics propperly..


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*wolf*

they are not dwa ,i had a indian wolf spider ,awsome ,try martin goss spiders ,thats where i got mine ,mat


----------



## zueskiee (Oct 21, 2009)

Was your indian wolf big or small, Matt? how long did you have he/she? What is 'dwa'? and is there such thing as a *Lycosa tarantula?*

*Has any one got any more advice on where i can get wolf spiders, any UK dealers, breeders, shops, online shops who are willing to post to the UK? **Thanks so much for your help..**







*


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*wolf*

only about 1 inch ,and had it for about a year ,dwa is a licence you need for alot of animals ,not wolf spiders ,mat


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Might be worth PMing exopet. He always gets the true spiders and whatnot in. : victory:


----------



## zueskiee (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Josh i'll do that. They are beautiful spiders, don't you think?

Does any one know how big they can grow, are they even bigger in hotter climates?

Thanks:notworthy:


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

zueskiee said:


> Thanks Josh i'll do that. They are beautiful spiders, don't you think?
> 
> Does any one know how big they can grow, are they even bigger in hotter climates?
> 
> Thanks:notworthy:


Hi

I am no expert but I think Wolf Spiders are a small species and do not grow large at all. An *uneducated* guess roughly about an inch???? They are my most fave spider so cute :flrt:

I'm sure someone will be along that has more knowledge on these great Spiders.

Jingle Bells


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Krista said:


> Hi
> 
> I am no expert but I think Wolf Spiders are a small species and do not grow large at all. An *uneducated* guess roughly about an inch???? They are my most fave spider so cute :flrt:
> 
> ...


_Hogna _wolf spiders are quite small, about an 1". Some _Lycosa_ and _Arctosa sp. _get fairly large, although the biggest are about 4" legspan or so. 

Lycosa includes the true "tarantula" (_*Lycosa tarantula - *itself rather a large species)_, and there are various other genera of interest. 

In the UK I've come across representatives of the genus _Trochosa, _which are quite pretty largish wolf spiders of a dark woody brown. I still have some preserved specimens which I need to ID properly...

As for sales, try Martin Goss (google him) or pm Exopet (although I believe he is inactive for most of the winter months).


----------



## tootsie (Oct 19, 2009)

*wolf spider*

are these the same kind that im finding in my house just now they are quite big i would say full span including legs some of them would be round about 3-4 inches ,no joke.
has anyone else came across them in their house, oh and where there is one there is always another, my wee girl wont let her brothers hit them with a shoe, she lifts them and puts them outside,oh shes a brave kid.:lolsign:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

tootsie said:


> are these the same kind that im finding in my house just now they are quite big i would say full span including legs some of them would be round about 3-4 inches ,no joke.
> has anyone else came across them in their house, oh and where there is one there is always another, my wee girl wont let her brothers hit them with a shoe, she lifts them and puts them outside,oh shes a brave kid.:lolsign:


They are probably house spiders of the genus _Tegenaria_. The biggest wolf spiders I know of in the UK are less than 1 1/2" legspan.


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

any 1 know what the largest wolf spider you can get in the hobby is ? , id love to own a huge 4 inch wolf spider :lol2:


----------



## zueskiee (Oct 21, 2009)

*Watch These Videos*

: victory:Thanks to everyone who has replied to my questions : victory:

I would like to know, how big is the largest wolf spider? Take a look at these videos..
YouTube - Huge Wolf Spider with Glowing Eyes

..and this one...
YouTube - Wolf Spider Abduction

I think the wolves in these videos are well larger than 4 inches..

I was hopeing they would grow to the size of an adult hand.

Is there a care sheet knocking about on the net somewhere, for wolf spiders?

This is good aswell, wolf spider feeding..again, looks pretty big to me!
YouTube - Wolf spider feeding


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

I wouldn't mind one of these either, they're so cute and have very good eyesight! What is the difference between these three for sale at the bottom of this page, why is the one 18 euros and the other two 15? Actually it sayd 2.50 euros at the bottom, what's that for, my German is rubbish!
.:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Shop


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*wolf*

15 is for one ,a little bigger ,250 is for one ,little smaller ,18 is for 10 little ones ,cheers ,mat


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

mattykyuss said:


> 15 is for one ,a little bigger ,250 is for one ,little smaller ,18 is for 10 little ones ,cheers ,mat


Thanks! : victory: So is the 15 euro 1.5-2cm one fully grown or do they get bigger? And 2.50 for a baby, how long would they take to grow to adult size? If I were to buy one what setup would I need, is there a caresheet around? And how long could I expect them to live for?


----------

